
Beek (YC W16) is the emoji-based book review site aiming to change e-commerce - tristanho
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/14/beek-is-the-emoji-based-book-review-site-you-never-knew-you-needed/
======
tedmiston
I want to understand the idea of rating a book throughout while reading it but
I'm not sure that I do. Maybe it's analogous to how SoundCloud lets you leave
comments throughout various points in a song.

